# Revenir à OSX10.3 depuis OSX10.5 sur G4



## macpapyguy (3 Janvier 2021)

Bonjour
 j'ai fait l'acquisition d'un G4  actuellement servi par OSX 10.5.8. Je désire revenir à OSX 10.3.9 pour lui adjoindre 0S 9.2.2
Je dispose des disques suivants : Jeu de 4 disques d'installation 10.3, disque de mise à jour 10.3.9 disque d'installation 9.2.2 .
 Dans l'état, le G4 refuse de prendre en compte le disque N°1 du jeu 10.3 avec procédure redémarrage, touche C enfoncée.
 Le disque dur fait 40Go partitionné  en deux parties dont une de 18,5Go, ineffaçable comme le dit l'utilitaire de disque. Comment faut'l procéder?
 Accessoirement, y a t-il une procédure simple pour ouvrir le tiroir afin d'y introduire le disque sans passer par l'utilitaire disque plus trois ou quatre clics supplémentaires??
 Merci pour vos conseils
 ET puis, meilleurs voeux à tous pour 1021


----------



## Invité (3 Janvier 2021)

Salut, 
donne des précisions sur le modèle. Des G4 il y en a des pelletés.

Impossible de donner une réponse valide sans cela…


----------



## macpapyguy (3 Janvier 2021)

Identification: eMac (USB 2.0); 1,25 Ghz; 1 Go SDRAM; 40 Go HD OS: X10.5.8; écran plat 17", ( ressemble au G3).
 J'avais oublié cette ligne!


----------



## Invité (3 Janvier 2021)

Le souci, c'est qu'il est sorti avec 10.3.3 ou 10.3.4. Donc forcément si tu essaies avec 10.3, ça ne va pas le faire…

Le mieux serait les CD du modèle.
Perso, j'ai juste les CD du 10.3 et les updates.


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Janvier 2021)

Alors, deux choses :

-pour la partition "inneffaçable", c'est la partition "système", il faut donc démarrer depuis un autre disque pour pouvoir l'effacer. Perso, je referais le partitionnement du disque avec une seule partition,

-pour le système, j'oublierais 10.3.x au profit de 10.4.8 , qui permet aussi de faire tourner "Classic" lorsqu'on installe un système 9.2 (sur la même partition ou non), mais offre aussi des options permettant de se connecter à des réseaux WiFi actuels (gestion des clés WPA à partir de 10.4.3 ou 10.4.4, je ne sais plus trop, 10.3 et les premières versions de 10.4 ne géraient que les clés WEP abandonnées de nos jours).

À noter que "Classic" n'est pas exactement Mac OS 9.2, toutes les applications qui tournaient sous OS 9 "natif" ne tournent pas forcément sous "Classic", certaines ne sont pas compatibles avec cet environnement.


----------



## macpapyguy (4 Janvier 2021)

Bonjour Pascal
 J'ai le disque d'installation 10.3, N°1 ( avec les trois autres disques noirs du coffret X); suffit-il pour le démarrage? 
 Comment utiliser ce disque qui pour le moment ne déclenche pas l'installation, misère!
 Le passage à 10.4 pour une connection éventuelle WiFi n'est pas une nécessité pour le moment. 
Je crois savoir que 10.5.8 ne supporte plus Classic et que l'implantation de 9.2.2 obligerait à mettre 10.3.9, est ce vrai?
 De plus, avec l'installation de 10.3, je comptais bien en profiter pour mettre des nouveaux nom d'utilisateur et mot de passe  car je ne possède pas les anciennes informations, re-misère!


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Janvier 2021)

Le problème, c'est que 10.3 n'est pas supporté par ton Mac, impossible donc de l'y installer, il te faudrait des CD de 10.3.3 au minimum. Quant à 10.4, il ne pourrait t'apporter que des avantages, comme un Mac un peu plus réactif (10.3 corrigeait le plus gros des lenteurs de 10.2, mais c'est avec 10.4 que le système est parvenu à maturité, et un même Mac est plus réactif avec 10.4 qu'avec 10.3.

Par ailleurs, pour installer 9.2.2 en tant que système Classic il n'y a comme seule condition qu'être sous Mac OS X entre la 10.0 et la 10.4.8.

Tu es dans quel coin, si c'est pas trop loin, je pourrais venir te dépanner ?


----------



## macpapyguy (6 Janvier 2021)

Merci pour la proposition d'aide; J' habite toujours en sud Gironde et comme nous l'avions déjà constaté, ce n'est pas la porte à coté !!
 Dans l'immédiat et sur le eMac , il faut que je change nom d'utilisateur et mot de passe car les anciens sont perdus; y -a-t-il un moyen de faire ce changement ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Janvier 2021)

En démarrant la machine sur un DVD (ou CD) "installation système", après le choix de la langue, dans le menu "Outils", il y a une option qui te permet de faire ça (juste le mot de passe).

Une fois que c'est fait, tu crées un nouvel utilisateur (toi) en cochant la case "administrateur", puis tu fermes la session de l'ancien utilisateur et tu lances la tienne, après, tu n'as plus qu'à supprimer l'ancien utilisateur dans les préférences système.


----------



## macpapyguy (6 Janvier 2021)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> En démarrant la machine sur un DVD (ou CD) "installation système", après le choix de la langue, dans le menu "Outils", il y a une option qui te permet de faire ça (juste le mot de passe).
> 
> Une fois que c'est fait, tu crées un nouvel utilisateur (toi) en cochant la case "administrateur", puis tu fermes la session de l'ancien utilisateur et tu lances la tienne, après, tu n'as plus qu'à supprimer l'ancien utilisateur dans les préférences système.


Quel DVD,(ouCD), ferait l'affaire?


----------



## Invité (6 Janvier 2021)

macpapyguy a dit:


> Quel DVD,(ouCD), ferait l'affaire?


Le plus simple 10.4, comme ça t'es sûr que ça va booter.


----------



## macpapyguy (6 Janvier 2021)

Compte tenu de ce que je peux trouver sur eBay ou le Bon Coin, il me faudrai une référence plus précise. Entre les CD gris, ceux qui sont prévu pour emac, ceux qui nécessite un type particulier à la mise en service, je m'y pers et crains d'acheter encore un truc inutilisable sur ma machine.


----------



## Invité (6 Janvier 2021)

As-tu de quoi graver des DVD ?


----------



## macpapyguy (6 Janvier 2021)

Invité a dit:


> As-tu de quoi graver des DVD ?





Invité a dit:


> As-tu de quoi graver des DVD ?


Oui; iMac 21,5" OS 10.13.6 . Plus LaCie super writemaster FireWire 400


----------



## macpapyguy (8 Janvier 2021)

Je dispose de Mac 0SX 10.4.6 dans coffret (noir complet, pour PPC, bref il semble compatible avec emac G4) . Le CD introduit, clic sur installer et immédiatement, la machine rappelle le nom utilisateur, "user" et demande le mot de passe associé que je n'ai pas, donc  impossible de continuer l'installation ou ajouter un nouvel utilisateur.
 Comment faut il procéder?? Je suis perdu!


----------



## Invité (8 Janvier 2021)

Il faut que tu démarre avec "alt" au boot sur le DVD pour l'installer


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Janvier 2021)

Invité a dit:


> Il faut que tu démarre avec "alt" au boot sur le DVD pour l'installer


ou plus simple : démarrer avec la touche "C" enfoncée !


----------



## macpapyguy (9 Janvier 2021)

Bonjour,
 J'y suis arrivé sans me rappeler exactement ce que j'ai fait en plus de démarrer avec C ou alt enfoncé. Le choix préalable de la partition peut-être ?
Maintenant , j'ai pu implanter 0SX 10.4.6 mais sur une partition trop réduite qui m'empêche d'y ajouter iLife 6. Je vais donc recommencer; j'ai pu fixer un nouveau mot de passe. La bête semble maitrisée, mais ....voir la suite.
Prochaines étapes:

Refaire partition, A de 30 Go et B de 10 Go
Réinstaller 10.4.6  partition A
installer iLife 6, partition A
installer 9.2.2 sur B puis mon précieux Mathcad et ses applications toujours sur B,
dégager de la place mémoire en supprimant les inutiles.
 Encore merci pour les conseils!


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Janvier 2021)

macpapyguy a dit:


> Prochaines étapes:
> 
> Refaire partition, A de 30 Go et B de 10 Go
> Réinstaller 10.4.6  partition A
> ...


Là, tu te compliques la vie inutilement, tu n'as pas besoin d'installer OS 9 sur une partition séparée, ça ne sert à rien, OS 9 et OS X peuvent très bien cohabiter sur la même partition, Qu'OS 9 soit un simple système "Classic", ou qu'il puisse démarrer en natif (ce que ton eMac ne permet de toute façon pas).

Donc, le mieux que tu aies à faire c'est de ne faire qu'une seule partition de la totalité du disque, non seulement tu auras toute la place disponible dans tous les cas, mais ça diminuera les risques d'erreur dans la table des partitions (ce qui se traduirait par la perte totale du contenu de ton disque).


----------



## macpapyguy (10 Janvier 2021)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Là, tu te compliques la vie inutilement, tu n'as pas besoin d'installer OS 9 sur une partition séparée, ça ne sert à rien, OS 9 et OS X peuvent très bien cohabiter sur la même partition, Qu'OS 9 soit un simple système "Classic", ou qu'il puisse démarrer en natif (ce que ton eMac ne permet de toute façon pas).
> 
> Donc, le mieux que tu aies à faire c'est de ne faire qu'une seule partition de la totalité du disque, non seulement tu auras toute la place disponible dans tous les cas, mais ça diminuera les risques d'erreur dans la table des partitions (ce qui se traduirait par la perte totale du contenu de ton disque).


J'ai commencé avant d'avoir reçu ton commentaire, donc:

partition nouvelle effectuée  A 30/B 10 Go
installation de OSX 10.4.6 sur A, OK mais petit Pb avec Safari à voir ultérieurement
installation iLife 6 sur A, OK.
tentative installation OS 9.2.2 sur B, échec!!
 J'ai deux disques 9.2.2, le premier acheté sur eBay (avec Sherlock 2), le second, ref 691-4323 A eMac 9.2.2  chargé à partir de Internet Archives. Manifestement, il manquerait Classic qui n'existe pas bien qu'il apparaisse dans le dock;
 Je nage; faut-il aussi installer préalablement Classic sur la partition B avant 9.2.2?


----------



## macpapyguy (10 Janvier 2021)

macpapyguy a dit:


> J'ai commencé avant d'avoir reçu ton commentaire, donc:
> 
> partition nouvelle effectuée  A 30/B 10 Go
> installation de OSX 10.4.6 sur A, OK mais petit Pb avec Safari à voir ultérieurement
> ...


Je viens de lire un tuto du CNET en date de sept 2009 et l'installation de OS9 avec OSX est présentée comme décourageante ! Au moins trois méthodes sont brièvement décrites, pas suffisamment pour m'y lancer seul...alors ???


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Janvier 2021)

Classic et 9.2.2, c'est la même chose, on parle de 9.2.2 quand il s'exécute nativement, et de "Classic" lorsque 9.2.2 est lancé en tant qu'application Mac OS X.

Ton problème, c'est que les seuls CD de 9.2.2 sont des CD destinés à telle ou telle machine, et ne peuvent être installés sur une machine d'un modèle différent. Il n'existe pas de CD 9.2.2 "universels", seulement des 9.2.1, et une fois celui-ci installé, il faut faire la mise à jour vers 9.2.2.

Après, installer 9.2.2 directement depuis un CD d'installation n'est possible que sur une machine pouvant le faire tourner nativement, ce qui n'est pas le cas de la tienne qui ne peut démarrer que sous OS X. Dans ce cas, la seule solution est de trouver un CD d'installation de "Classic", car sur ceux-ci, l'installation se fait par simple copie d'un fichier 9.2.2 pré-installé sur le CD.


----------



## macpapyguy (11 Janvier 2021)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Classic et 9.2.2, c'est la même chose, on parle de 9.2.2 quand il s'exécute nativement, et de "Classic" lorsque 9.2.2 est lancé en tant qu'application Mac OS X.
> 
> Ton problème, c'est que les seuls CD de 9.2.2 sont des CD destinés à telle ou telle machine, et ne peuvent être installés sur une machine d'un modèle différent. Il n'existe pas de CD 9.2.2 "universels", seulement des 9.2.1, et une fois celui-ci installé, il faut faire la mise à jour vers 9.2.2.
> 
> Après, installer 9.2.2 directement depuis un CD d'installation n'est possible que sur une machine pouvant le faire tourner nativement, ce qui n'est pas le cas de la tienne qui ne peut démarrer que sous OS X. Dans ce cas, la seule solution est de trouver un CD d'installation de "Classic", car sur ceux-ci, l'installation se fait par simple copie d'un fichier 9.2.2 pré-installé sur le CD.


Donc encore un espoir! Où trouver un CD installation "Classic", mes premières recherches sont infructueuses


----------



## macpapyguy (11 Janvier 2021)

Je viens de tenter une opération qui contre toute attente a réussi, simple en plus:

A partir de mon G3 où OS 9.2.2 tourne, effectuer une copie sur clé USB du système et des applications qui m'intéressent,
Lire la clé sur le  bureau du G4,
 - Transférer système et application,- dont Mathcad-, dans la partition Had Hoc du DD G4,
 - Essais: Math Cad s'ouvre et apparait dans le dock, de même que Classilla,
 - Transfert de la bibliothèque des simulations Mathcad que je peux donc consulter depuis le G3 ou le G4,
 Bref, objectif atteint!
Il ressort de cette campagne que la régression de 0SX 10.5.8 à 10.3.9 ou finalement 10.4.6, n'est pas innée, - Merci Pascal- et que l'installation ultérieure de OS 9.2.2 est un vrai calvaire si  on veut procéder avec des CD qui ne sont jamais les bons pour une machine donnée...  Je comprends pourquoi le tuto du Cnet de 2009 qualifiait l'opération de décourageante ! 
 Maintenant; il n'est pas fou d' envisager l' installation de MacOS X10.3.9 sur mon G3 avec toujours OS 9.2.2 Je vais quand même attendre un peu.


----------



## Invité (11 Janvier 2021)

Perso, passant de Os9 (9.1.1) à MacOS 10.3,, j'ai adoré cet OS.
Bon, faut dire que je passais d'un 603EV upgradé en G3@400MHz à un G4@1,25GHz 

Après avec le G4, Tiger et Leopard ne m'ont pas déçu…


----------

